

Sony and Samsung tablets miss the mark thanks to idiotic contracts and pricing - TechBlock1
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2012/sony-and-samsung-tablets-miss-the-mark-thanks-to-idiotic-contracts-and-pricing/

======
MCompeau
I don't understand: is this article slamming Sony and Samsung for their price
and then saying that Apple is basically priced the same? Am I missing
something here or is this just a biased editorial with no substance?

~~~
justjimmy
When your competitors' similar product is ahead of you, you have 3 options:
1\. Create a better product. 2\. Price your product cheaper. 3\. Fold and re-
emerge as a new brand/company/product.

Which one is Sony/Samsung doing?

~~~
eridius
Well, one of the tablets certainly folds...

